# Attaching a horn ferrule to a wood handle the oldschool way



## andur (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any good tips on making a traditional Japanese handle? I've tried a few methods but I haven't managed a proper traditional handle yet. I keep changing the handles on my knives one by one and getting better but I'm still not happy.

I'd like to make a wooden handle with an oval tenon and then attatching a hot horn ferrule (mortise) over it, the way it is on many Japanese knives (or at least how I'm used to seeing them). 

The trick question is how do you make a smooth oval tenon? So far I've made them by hand with a knife. And then drilled a round hole through a ferrule and heated it till soft and pressed on. But it's fairly difficult and doesn't end up pretty.

I might be ok with using a bit of glue to make the seal permanent but using a dowel isn't my favorite idea. It's very easy to use a lathe and make the tenon round and press on a round ferrule. But that looks wrong then the tang is fairly thin and high. You end up with a really thin ferrule or the tang slot goes right into the horn.

If there was a good method of making an oval tenon and a matching oval hole it would be great!

http://fxcuisine.com/default.asp?language=2&Display=241&resolution=low&page=2

Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

Can't help you with the tenon, but thanks for the slide show link.


----------



## TB_London (May 31, 2014)

This vid may help

[video=youtube_share;Faq8fG7emYQ]http://youtu.be/Faq8fG7emYQ[/video]

Having a cam lathe helps with getting an oval


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 31, 2014)

andur said:


> http://fxcuisine.com/default.asp?language=2&Display=241&resolution=low&page=2


That was a very interesting link for me! Never knew they boil horn to make a tight fit.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## CPD (Jun 1, 2014)

For non knife projects, I've made oval tenons before using a 1x30 belt sander.... but freehand like that is hardly the most efficient or accurate method. 

Just a thought, but if available, have you considered a router table with a template/bearing bit? I'm attaching a quick, rough picture of what I mean. Using this set up you could glue a template to your handle stock and create any shape tenon you want. Same set up could also be used with a spindle sander, or a drill press mounted spindle sander like a "robo sander "

Given the tall, narrow shape of the handle stock, it would take a little care and consideration to do this safely with the router option...probably rough shaping the tenon, slow speed on the router if variable speed an option....move slow and be careful....but absolutely doable. And it would be fast and accurate.

Another tip to it: to make the template reusable and the gluing easier.... a tip is to use a piece of paper between the glued components. So, template/paper/handle....and use an instant CA glue. It will be strong enough to hold safely but the paper will keep the bond shallow enough that you won't have to saw the template off and make a new one each time.


----------



## Twistington (Jun 1, 2014)

CPD said:


> For non knife projects, I've made oval tenons before using a 1x30 belt sander.... but freehand like that is hardly the most efficient or accurate method.
> 
> Just a thought, but if available, have you considered a router table with a template/bearing bit? I'm attaching a quick, rough picture of what I mean. Using this set up you could glue a template to your handle stock and create any shape tenon you want. Same set up could also be used with a spindle sander, or a drill press mounted spindle sander like a "robo sander "
> 
> ...



I would make a 90 degree "push block" that you clamp the stock to, it would remove the balance act from the process. Only down side is that you would have to remount the block a few times to get it done. 

If you make a hole in the dead center of the template you could just countersink a screw and screw the template to the stock, something that would give you a center hole for the handle aswell.

Hope something of this made any sense. :dontknow:


----------

